# How to get around safe eyes



## bucksfan230 (Oct 10, 2008)

This stupid thing pisses me off so bad. Can anyone help on how to get it off, ive tried a lot of things and nothing works


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you need help uninstalling Safe Eyes or bypassing the parental controls?


----------



## bucksfan230 (Oct 10, 2008)

bypassing the parental controls


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, the forum rules say we can't help you with that.


----------



## bucksfan230 (Oct 10, 2008)

that sucks. thanks anyways


----------

